# Murano vs Mazda CX9 2017



## mervingry (Jan 30, 2017)

Question re the 2017 Murano and 2017 CX9 is wrt sporty handling characteristics, mainly at highway speeds (e.g., twisty roads). Most reviewers praise the CX9's German-like road handling compared to competitor 3-row-seat SUVs. Most reviewers also say that the current version of the Murano is more cruiser than sporty (compared to earlier Muranos and other two row SUVs). I've not seen a direct road test comparing the Murano and the CX9. Have any of you driven both vehicles? Since the Murano is 300+ lbs lighter than the CX9 I'd except its road handling to be at least a good as the CX9. Thoughts?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

We will await your comparison after you have test driven both. In my books you don't buy a full size suv for highway speed twisties unless you have a fondness for leaving the road unintentionally. Even more so when the only humans that fit in the third row of these things are kids.


----------



## mervingry (Jan 30, 2017)

Test drove a Murano Platinum AWD and a Mazda CX9 Signature AWD, on the same day and on the same roads. Murano has many attractive features and is a few $$ less expensive, but the CX9 felt much safer wrt road manners and emergency maneuvers. Very German like. Bought the Mazda.


----------

